# trigger



## Hallowman140 (10 mo ago)

Hello All, 
so I have a trigger that I use in vsa to turn things on and off, so I bought an animatronic from Spirit halloween and bought a step pad, cut the pad out of the equation and hooked to the trigger. Vsa turns on the trigger but the animatronic doesn't go on , but if I disconnect and touch the 2 wires from the footpad activation it turns on?
I can figure this one out..


----------



## sbbbugsy0473 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is your VSA sending a voltage trigger signal instead grounding the wires?


----------



## Hallowman140 (10 mo ago)

Im not sure, all I can tell you is that vsa is turning the trigger on and off, the step pad wire Ii cut and spiced not turning the thing on, the trigger I have has a ground wire and black wire comming out of each of the channels


----------



## HillCemeteryCaretaker (Dec 28, 2020)

I know nothing about this VSA controller. But it would have to have a relay section that you’re wiring the step pad wires too. This will simulate your touching of wires when that relay is engaged. If you’re connecting it to a section of the controller that provides a signal or power of any way that will not work as the spirit prop provides its own power to the step pad


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

If shorting the two wires triggers the prop then the problem can basically only be one of the following:
1) VSA is not energizing the relay
2) You have the relay wired incorrectly
3) The relay is bad


----------

